# Found a cute store on etsy!



## rierie5767 (Feb 15, 2009)

well 'im new to this board and was gonna make a post asking if anyone knew of an online store that sold uber cute and girly hair accessories and jewelry.. BUT i found one and thought id share it




its... yummynummynails.etsy.com ahhhh im so gonna haul on this stuff lol





.. if yall know of anymore stores that sell thingslike it could you let me know???


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 22, 2009)

What a cute website!


----------



## letay1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks! So cute


----------



## candygalore (Feb 23, 2009)

welcome rierie how are you. thank you for the post.


----------



## Anjel. (Feb 23, 2009)

I loveeeee etsy and the stuff people sell on there.


----------



## erichong93 (Jun 2, 2009)

i love etsy.com

when my friend first introduced me to it, i kind of went crazy. but everything i bought was SO worth it!


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks! what a lovely site!


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

welcome rierie how are you. thank you for the


----------

